# Unbelievable



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I came across this on another fitness site its phenomenal


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

see sticky... :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248900

It's the long lasting stretching of skin that's not easy to get rid of... it's insane stuff!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow that's incredible!


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

In terms of weight loss it's incredible, and the results likewise. But...

I didn't start with as much weight, but have lost the same (more, actually) relatively speaking. His ab-work is incredible, almost worthy of Photoshop. If it weren't for failure elsewhere. 

Everything I've learnt, achieved and planned to do comes from me, not some DVD. And number one is balance.

So...stunning change in the abdominals, and that's where it ends (good shoulders, so probably lots of pull-ups?). Zero chest work. Zero arm work. Zero upper back/lat work. Zero leg work. 

Sagging moobs and twiglet arms. No flare. And Lycra hiding absolutely zero attention to the gluteus group. As admirable as it is pathetic.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Killahertz said:


> In terms of weight loss it's incredible, and the results likewise. But...
> 
> I didn't start with as much weight, but have lost the same (more, actually) relatively speaking. His ab-work is incredible, almost worthy of Photoshop. If it weren't for failure elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I wish I had a 1/4 of his motivation. Who cares about all his weak points. The point is He can Now work on growing in size if he desires. But then again maybe he doesnt want 20" biceps or Bat Wings Lots of people just like to be ripped and have abs and be of a fit look not a Bodybuilder look. So slag him all you like. I think its admirable How he managed to keep himself motivated too loose all that weight and end up ripped....:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> I wish I had a 1/4 of his motivation.


 I don't know where his motivation came from, but I have more. And what I may lack I can buy.



buck-egit said:


> Who cares about all his weak points.


Me. Beyond abs i've destoyed everything he has and I don't need Youtube to jerk off to.

To be honest I could forgive what he has achieved if he had only added a little chest work. Come on, this is blinkered, if nothing else?

PS: I'm disinclined to the mundane, so interest me: psychometric or pharma?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Killahertz said:


> I don't know where his motivation came from, but I have more. And what I may lack I can buy.
> 
> Me. Beyond abs i've destoyed everything he has and I don't need Youtube to jerk off to.
> 
> ...


LMAO your speaking to an Irish man .... WAY too many BIG words on there mate.....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think that's a bloody impressive journey. P90x must have be so damn hard for him.

I don't consider myself unfit but boy p90x is tough for me - I can't do AB ripped start to finish yet. I'm working hard on it all though


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder if his chest is ever going to improve though, there's so much loose skin. He'd done an incredible job.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> LMAO your speaking to an Irish man .... WAY too many BIG words on there mate.....


My apologies. I get carried away on this sort of topic, and my posting style doesn't help sometimes 

I'm not knocking the work he's done. Having gone through something similar I know some of what he will have gone through. It's just that he's clearly had so much motivation I can't understand why he hasn't done a little bit elsewhere for the sake of proportion? Not bodybuilding, or to be huge, just to even out?

Anyway, as you say, it's his choice, and he may well go on to do that. Like I may well go on to learn to write my posts with a little more thought in future?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I read he is in for a $100.000 Beachbody competition so I doubt he is bluffing his abs lol... I dont think they would give him the money if he was Photoshoped...:lol::lol:

What weight did you start at Kila? where did you end up?

Are you still working out?. I wouldn't mind hearing your story.:thumb:
I am always full of admiration for anyone who can motivate themselves to loose that much weight. That show "A year to save my life" credit too them all. I struggle too with my own BF its @ 14.1 atm but I would like to get it down to 10% and at times my own motivation sucks...along with my food choices


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have so far lost 6.5 stone and a lot of people don't know its me which can be a good thing.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That guy is amazing; the feeling of achievement must be incredible !



Ross said:


> I have so far lost 6.5 stone and a lot of people don't know its me which can be a good thing.


Glad to hear your still at it mate, 6.5 stone is amazing and I bet giving up the drink has helped ?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Ross said:


> I have so far lost 6.5 stone and a lot of people don't know its me which can be a good thing.


That is def noticeable...:thumb::thumb:

I have lost 3 stone in total from I started an people now tell me im too thin... Cant Win ..lol I still weigh 13 st and 14% BF so i wouldnt say im thin


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing transformation

Guessing his motivation is purely weight loss though
I lost over 10 stone last year and got very addicted to losing as i could see the numbers coming down every week

This year ive decided i don't want to keep losing weight and be small 
have changed my focus to try build muscle (the more the better)

im finding its a lot harder to keep motivated and worry about gaining weight ALL the time. i did find it so much easier when i had a goal that was easy to see change each week


Amazing how his skin has shrank back though results like that went possible without surguary


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> What weight did you start at Kila? where did you end up?
> 
> Are you still working out?. I wouldn't mind hearing your story.:thumb:


Hey buck-egit. Apologies for not replying sooner - Fluoxetine is good but I have to (and am trying to) re-learn the benefit of humility.

Anyway. When you're very overweight you don't really weigh yourself. Or at least don't acknowledge the truth. From doctor's and hospital visits I guess that I peaked at 26st (possibly higher). What can't be argued is that I was 50" waist and 4xl or 5xl in tops.

At the time of writing i'm 34" waist. Don't know chest (it changes weekly), but L or XL depending on label. Weight loss? At the most I lost about 12st.

At the time of writing I workout 6 days a week. 4 days are CV and bodybuilding and 2 days are pure CV. By weights I mean 'lifting heavy' with progression. By CV I mean fast-hiking and rowing machine work. My diet is controlled across all 6 days, as is my supplementation.

In the mean-time I study acoustics, bio-chemistry and pharmacology - and combine them to continually improve what i'm doing.

In reality, or in honesty, please don't follow my example... (Wavering? Read Dante's Inferno).


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats amazing!!!!!!


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> LMAO your speaking to an Irish man .... WAY too many BIG words on there mate.....


:lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

He’ll be losing a few more pounds of flesh if Michael Jackson’s lawyers find that video!  Yep, very impressive, but where did all that excess skin go? Surgery, I guess.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Killahertz said:


> Hey buck-egit. Apologies for not replying sooner - Fluoxetine is good but I have to (and am trying to) re-learn the benefit of humility.


Is that an Anti depressant ?

Amazing turn around Killa...:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

How long did it take you too loose your weight from your heaviest to your lightest?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> That guy is amazing; the feeling of achievement must be incredible !
> 
> Glad to hear your still at it mate, 6.5 stone is amazing and I bet giving up the drink has helped ?


I am not giving up until I hit 12 stone,just over 13 currently.

The no drinking really helps,booze really mucks up your system if your wanting to lose weight.

10 plus months without a drink and I don't miss it at all,only thing I have with a drink problem is the Subaru


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> That is def noticeable...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I have lost 3 stone in total from I started an people now tell me im too thin... Cant Win ..lol I still weigh 13 st and 14% BF so i wouldnt say im thin


I am just over 13 stone but I still feel a little big,hoping to hit 12 stone the only thing stoping me is me healing torn quad tendon.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> Is that an Anti depressant ?
> 
> Amazing turn around Killa...:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> How long did it take you too loose your weight from your heaviest to your lightest?


Fluoxetine? Yes, it is (and better known as Prozac).

Time-wise: well, i'm about 20 months in. The main weight loss took between 14-16 months (oh, and I never started with the idea of going this far, it just snowballed). The further I went I started to consider a serious exercise routine to support the weight-loss. This lead to the point i'm at now - albeit with a 2-3 month break when I hospitalised myself and ultimately needed surgery for an upper-gastric hernia after over doing it on my rowing machine.

That took a lot to come back from. On the flip side I learnt a lot. Not least that 'fitness' has more to do with mind-set than it does diet or exercise. And further, that mind-set can be manipulated pharmacologically.

PS: Ross, I still 'use' alcohol. It's just a calorie, as everything else is (albeit nutritionally 'empty'). Factor it in to your diet and it isn't negative - in fact, wine would be considered beneficial: mood lift and a potent anti-oxidant - and low-density calorie-wise.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah I don't think I will ever drink again,I don't need too anyway.


----------

